# Blue SF Glass Works Soda



## madpaddla (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all,
 Just got this bottle a few days ago.  I tried looking up some infor on it.  It is going on the keeper shelf, I just love it.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 12, 2010)

I was checking for some info and found that the company that made the bottle later merged with another Cali company.  Does anyone know the age on it?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey madpaddla,

 Beautiful blue acquisition! I found a bit on the start of San Francisco Glass Works, 

 "In 1862, Carlton Newman founded Pacific Glass Works with Patrick Brennan and began producing glass the next year at the corner of Iowa and Mariposa Streets in San Francisco. By 1865 the two glassblowers left Pacific Glass Works to start their own company, San Francisco Glass Works. In 1868, it burned to the ground and within two years Newman built a new factory located on King Street near Fourth for production of green, blue and amber glassware. In 1876, San Francisco Glass Works bought out the stock of the fledgling Pacific Glass Works and renamed the company San Francisco and Pacific Glass Works (SFPGW) with Newman serving as president. It was during this time that some of the most beautiful Western bottles were made. To this day, it is hard to determine which examples of particular bottles belong to which glass house. There are some revealing clues however... the most prevalent being the distinctiveness to the characters, or embossing, on the glass. SFPGW is attributed with having a particular and consistent curved "R" on bottles that were made by their mold makers. This trademark identifies the fact that it was not only blown in the West, but by the SFPGW, makers of the most popular Western bottles collected today." From.

 Makes me think circa 1865-1876, though I'm sure one of the western collectors would know far better than I. I don't know if they continued to use the San Francisco Glass Works name after buying out Pacific. What's the base look like?






 "Putnam Stopper, circ: 1859-1905,
 Invented by: Henry William Putnam
 American Patent: March 15, 1859, Number: 23, 263
 This cork fastener was the standard used on corked soda and bottles during the 1870s and 1880s when it was replaced with the more popular Hutchinson internal stopper.  The bail was reusable and the bottler was not required to rewire the cork with every refilling of the bottle." Thanks to Tod.


----------



## luckiest (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice bottle!  I like that it has not been tumbled, it carries it's age well.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2010)

That's a beauty, seen them on Glassworks auctions do very well, love the Putnam stopper....congrat's....Jim


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 12, 2010)

awesome bottle


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks all for the responses.  Any idea on value.  It is not to be sold just wondering how I did on it.  I love the color and the embossing so its on the shelf to stay.  Looked it up in Kovels but we all know how reliable that is.  Does anyone have the bottle in one of their book etc ? ? 
 Thanks in advance.
 Here are a few more pics.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 12, 2010)

Base


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is the last one.  Much appreciated all.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2010)

Gotta be $150-200 I would think, no time to research it now but that's my guess.....


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 12, 2010)

I have auction results of that bottle selling no lower than 360 bucks and as high as near 600. This was in 1998 and for non perfect examples. Very nice bottle.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 12, 2010)

Very much appreciated.  Thanks so much you guys.


----------



## bombboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice...! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 14, 2010)

These are common in aqua and scarcer in shades of green. The cobalt would fetch a good price even with the small base chip. Where did you find it? Did you pay much? I wouldn't personally tumble a specimen with so much glass character but I might carefully remove the rusty wire bail since it is in such bad shape. This soda has a lot going for it. Perhaps one of our advanced Western collectors could shed some light on the value and rarity.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello,
 I purchased the bottle for $70.  The chip was described as very small but I didnt see a pic before.  Knowing a little of the scarcity I thought it was an ok deal.  But when I got it I was surprised at how nice the bottle was an the chip also.  I did a ton of research to see if it would be pontiled but alas it was not.  Either or I love the bottle and it will be on my keeper shelf for a long time.  I really enjoy the history behind the bottle, color, and it goes well with my other sodas.  Just wish I had some insight as to its value and if it should be tumbled.  I think it should stay as is b/c its in pretty good condition.  

 Thanks so much Lord - Road - Epack - Bomb - and Surfa
 I'll keep checking back to see if anyone comes across some info....like the Odell book etc.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 14, 2010)

what a beauty, great find


----------



## westernglassaddict (Jul 15, 2010)

That is a very nice and fairly rare bottle in blue. Especially the darker shade this example seems to exhibit. In aqua which is pretty common, these will sell for $40-$100 depending on the deepness of the aqua and other characteristics. In blue, I would estimate without the base chip, $600-$900. The base chip will affect this one as far as value, and my guess would be this example is valued at $425 or so. It is a great bottle, and I would not tumble it or remove the wire. You just do not see these closures intact very often.

  Very nice bottle, congratulations! That will be a great bottle for you collection.

                                                                                      Westernglassaddict


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 16, 2010)

Great bottle for any collection.  Congrats on a great deal!!!


----------



## madman (Jul 16, 2010)

sweet bottle man!


----------



## westernbittersnut (Jul 17, 2010)

I have recently written a book on the SFGW and PGW factories. This book should be available later this year. It will give you a comprehensive history of these glassworks.


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG!
 That is a beauty!Congrats.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice looking bottle Ben,....I'd probably keep it too.


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 21, 2010)

Id die to have that bottle, def a keeper.


----------

